# Horse Show In Picture Form Entries :)



## ThatNinjaHorse

ohh will be back with pictures!
I love the worst jumping position class, so entering that!


----------



## Gidji

If I wasn't running this comp, I'd be entering all of the worst position classes. I used to be hopeless.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

*#7-Horse Jumping *(i presume i can add a picture with no rider? if not just skip it lol)



















*#1-Youth Jumping (18 and under)*










*#3-Under 2ft Jumping *










*#9-Youth Dressage*




























*#12-Horse Dressage*



















*#15-Large Horse Hack (15.3 and over)*
(hope it still counts, was a PC bareback hack class)



















*#34-English Halter-14.2 and under*


















*#35-English Halter-14.3 but not exceeding 15.3*


----------



## Gidji

Great photso TNH. The free jumping one is fine. Its judged on the horse's form. A full body one would've been better but I'll accept it.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

*#41-Best Horse/Rider Bond*



















*#42-Best Horse/Horse Bond*





















*#43-Best Pasture Shot*































*#44-Best Trail Riding Horse*





























*#45-Bomb Proof Pony/Horse*










*#47-Worst SJ position*


----------



## jadeewood

wow, im entering. just got to find some photos. im entering alod of classes  
great contest here guys xx


----------



## jadeewood

Class 1 - Youth Jumping 18 tears and under.

in these photos im 14 years and the one on the chestnut 9 years old.


























class 2 - Adult Jumping.
i dont know if these count but this is my mum on my horse.
this is my horse ferdi that died  

























class 3 - under 2ft jumping.
my old mare.









class 4: 2ft - 3ft.

























class 7 - horse jumping.


----------



## jadeewood

class 8 - pony jumping 

























class 9 - youth dressage









class 11 - pony dressage.









class 12 - horse dressage.

















class 13: pony hack 14.2 and under

















class 14: small horse hack 14.2 - 15.3









class 15: large hack 15.3hh


----------



## jadeewood

class 37 : free lunge.

















class 38 - lunge









class 41: horse/rider bond.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























class 45 - bomb proof.


----------



## jadeewood

finaly 

class 46- worst xc position









class 47 - worst sj position



















class 13


----------



## kaykat31

First Pic-9,11,13
Second Pic-38,39,40
Third Pic-41


----------



## Dartanion

*#2-Adult Jumping *

























*#3-Under 2ft Jumping*
*







*

*#4-2ft+ to 3ft Jumping*

























*#7-Horse Jumping*


----------



## Dartanion

*#15-Large Horse Hack (15.3 and over)
*Hack classes (showing classes on the flat) require proper tack and attire.

























*#17-Adult Western Pleasure*
*







*









*#18-Senior Horse Western Pleasure*
*







*


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

*#37-Best Free Lunged Shot*


----------



## Dartanion

*#21-Western Halter-Paint Horse*
*







*
















*
#22-Western Halter-Paint Bred








*

















*#24-Western Halter-Other breeds.*
























Correct tack and attire is required for halter.


----------



## Dartanion

*#41-Best Horse/Rider Bond*
















(tackless)








(tackless)

*#42-Best Horse/Horse Bond*
*







*
*







*
*







**
*
*#44-Best Trail Riding Horse*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*#45-Bomb Proof Pony/Horse







*


----------



## Dartanion

*#47-Worst SJ position*









*#49-Worst Showing Position*
*







*


----------



## Gidji

Loving the photos everyone  Keep it up.


----------



## pony hunter rydr

#4-2ft+ to 3ft Jumping









#15-Large Horse Hack (15.3 and over)
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...127223553253_1607122712_30492888_878461_n.jpg

#45-Bomb Proof Pony/Horse


----------



## luvmyqh

#35,#41,#42,#43,#44 and class # 20 well sorry there not that good but in wisconsin its cold and this was my 1st show since i got him in nov..so the pics are limited...lol untill our show sat.. i'll get a lot better ones hopfully!!


----------



## PaintingMissy

Here are my pictures. My mare is the pinto in all the photos except for the western one thats a dunn I used to show.

#6


#14

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2667880&id=707012882







# 35


# 41




# 42


#44


----------



## danastark

#1-youth jumping, my 12 yr. old on Spirit









#1-Youth jumping, my 13 yr. old on Tahoe








#9-Youth dressage-My 13 yr. old my 5 yr. old, Cody








#11-Pony Dressage, Kelly on Domino









#24-Western Halter-other breeds, Cody, my draft cross








#34-English halter-my daughter Kelly with Spirit










Free lunging-Tahoe









Free lunging-Cody







\\

Bomb proof, Shaylea on Spirit

















#41-Best bond, horse/rider-Me and my Cody!








#42-Best bond-horse/horse or donkey!









#43-Best Pasture shot








#44-Best trail riding shot-Cody can carry one or two riders anywhere!









My daughter on Spirit


----------



## XivoShowjumper

i love that appy- he's adorable


----------



## Draftgirl17

*Driving: Draft or Horse* (I'm not sure which one)








*Best horse/horse bond:*








*Western Halter- Other Breeds:*
















*Best Pasture Shot:*


----------



## SarahHershey

#42 Best horse/horse bond


----------



## Spyder

*#4-2ft+ to 3ft Jumping*

*Spyder--training 3 ft.*

*







*
*#5-3ft+ to 4ft Jumping*

*Spyder 3'9"*

*







*

*#10-Adult Dressage*

*NL*

*







*

*Spyder*

*







*

*#12-Horse Dressage*

*Spyder age 4*

*







*


NL age 6








*#15-Large Horse Hack (15.3 and over)*

*Spyder--hack*

*







*


*#17-Adult Western Pleasure*

*N. L*

*







*


*#37-Best Free Lunged Shot*

*Spyder--free lunged over jump*

*







*

*#39-Best Form on the Lunge*

*Spyder in working trot*

*







*


*#41-Best Horse/Rider Bond*

*







*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks for all the entries guys! Sarah and I will be going over the judging to make sure it is as fair as possible, once the contest is closed judges please send ME your results and I can send it on to Sarah.
Di no


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Edit. .. . Do not send it to Gigi, send it to me so I know when I have all the results. Sarah and I will then go threw it with her to make sure judging is fair. Please write a small comment with your results, with a reason why.


----------



## Gidji

Maddie, PMed you with the judges list. PM them if you need to tell them anything.


----------



## kaykat31

Sorry for the bad quality, Class 1-Youth Jumping


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*Come on guys! More entries!*


----------



## GottaRide

Class 17 - Adult Western Pleasure
Class 18 - Sr. Horse Western Pleasure









Class 41 - Best Bond, Horse/Rider









Class 43 - Best Pasture Shot









Class 44 - Best Trail Riding Horse (the one in the lead is being judged)


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

Class #38 Best lunge line












Class #8 Pony Jumping 









#43 Best Pasture 









Class #30 Open Barrels


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Keep the entries coming!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Can we post pics we took? I don't have any of myself and/or horses I ride/own but I have pics for quite a few categories of other people and horses that I took? And for the western flat categories, does it have to be western dress? I have photos of perfect western flat just not in the attire.


----------



## Gidji

Iryde, provided you took the photos, thats fine. Western attire is preferred because after all this is a horse show in picture form, but feel free to submit those western ones.

*BUMP, need more entries!*


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

*#3-Under 2ft Jumping
*








*#5-3ft+ to 4ft Jumping*

















*#6-4ft+ Jumping*

















*#7-Horse Jumping*

















*#17-Adult Western Pleasure*

















*#28-Youth Barrels*










*#41-Best Horse/Rider Bond*









*#43-Best Pasture Shot*

















*#45-Bomb Proof Pony/Horse*
(side note: why I put this as bombproof is because this is my friend and her Arabian who live in a rural area, who rode into my neighborhood for an afternoon, all with .5 acre yards, paved roads, and cars and her horse had never seen any of this before and was fine with it)


----------



## Gidji

Bump  Need lots of entries.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

*#37-Best Free Lunged Shot










**#39-Best Form on the Lunge *(if this has to be ON on lunge line then disregard)
*








*
*#41-Best Horse/Rider Bond



















*


----------



## wesgirl

Class #4

























#6
















(sorry they arent the best quality)


----------



## Allison Finch

all are of the same stallion

#6 4'+ jumping (approx 5'6")











#10 adult dressage The CDI-W in Raleigh










#12 horse dressage

pirouette











Medium trot










#46 worst XC position


----------



## Gidji

Great entries. Keep it up 

*BUMP.*


----------



## LoveStory10

Best Horse and Rider bond:








Best Horse and Horse bond:








Youth jumping:


----------



## Elina

English Halter-14.2 and under










My young stallion Molstabergs Lord Milligan 2009. Supreme male champion this day!










3 brothers that gave theire mother gold in offspring class, and a happy breeder!
M. Lysander - M. Lorenzo - M. Lord Milligan










M. Lysander and M. Lord Milligan together, half brothers, neighbours and best friends! My Lord Milligan got res. BIS and best Welsh Sec. A, Lysander got res. best Sec. A. A happy day for all of us!


Best Horse/Horse Bond










As this Welsh Mountain foal wasn't allowed to go out and run freely (due injury) she were loose in the stable to wal around every day instared. She and our arabian stallion really did seam to like each other, since they were "kissing" alot every day, that's Love!


----------



## Elina

It should be #34 English Halter-14.2 and under & #42 Best Horse/Horse Bond ofc!


----------



## Clementine

Classes #9 & #12:



























Classes #1 & #2


----------



## Clementine

Allison_Finch, your stallion is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Clementine

Best horse/rider bond:


----------



## Spyder

Clementine said:


> Allison_Finch, your stallion is gorgeous!!!


 
I believe this is her coaches horse, at least I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## Allison Finch

Spyder said:


> I believe this is her coaches horse, at least I thought I read that somewhere.


No, I am the horse's trainer. He was used as a breeding stallion and was never put under saddle because of his rank reputation. His sire was Abdullah. At age seven, I offered to put him under saddle for the owners. I was intrigued by him and thought his rankness was due to ignorance only. I did have to draw a line in the sand with him (he was handled with two ground people to breed). Within two weeks of ground work, we became the best of friends. Even when he became a really good ride, no one wanted to ride him, unless I was there due to his reputation. There is a member here, who now lives in Oregon, who has also ridden this extra special horse. I was lucky enough to have given her some lessons, too

He loved being ridden so much that he would reach out and grab the bridle in an attempt to bridle himself. He always was impatient to get going. 

Sadly, four months ago he was put down due to infirmities due to age. He will always be remembered as one of my very favorite partners.


----------



## Gidji

Bump  We need lots of entries, and I know a lot of you have amazing photos, you're just too lazy to post them


----------



## Jarrah Lodge

Hi, how do I enter my horses into this contest ??? new with this online showing, and I find my pics dont seem to upload using the quick reply box,
thanks Karen
[email protected]


----------



## eventerdrew

^ to upload photos, you have to go to the "Post Reply" button right above the quick reply box and scroll down to "Manage Attachments" to add photos


----------



## Spyder

Hope this one does not get lost.


----------



## Gidji

Not lost Spyder  Closing date is written in my first post.
BTW, BUMP


----------



## mur

#1 youth jumping









#5 3'+jumping


















#8 pony jumping


















#9 youth dressage









#15 large horse hack









#37 Best free lunging picture


----------



## Gidji

Entries closed now. Thank you for the wonderful photos. PMing judges tonight once I get back from the show.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks Gigi, I kind of left this! I've been sick.


----------



## Dartanion

When do you think the results will be posted??


----------



## Gidji

I'm organising results as I type this now  Been showing all weekend, thats why its a bit late.


----------



## Gidji

*RESULTS  CONGRATS TO EVERYONE AND SUPREME AND CHAMPIONS WILL BE POSTED LATER IN THE DAY. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE JUDGES COMMENTS, PM ME AND I WILL TELL YOU *



#1-Youth Jumping
1st-Mur
2nd-ThatNinjaHorse
3rd-Jadeewood (paint horse)
4th-Lovestory10
-----------------------------------------
#2-Adult Jumping
1st-Jadeewood (XC photo)
2nd-Dartanion (heads only photo)
3rd-Dartanion (full body photo)
4th-Clementine
---------------------------------------
#3-Under 2ft Jumping
1st-Dartanion
2nd-ThatNinjaHorse
3rd-Jadeewood
4th-Irydehorses4lyfe
--------------------------------------
#4-2ft+ to 3ft Jumping
1st-Wesgirl (last photo)
2nd-Wesgirl (first photo)
3rd-Pony hunter rydr
4th-Wesgirl (second photo)
-------------------------------------
#5-3ft+ to 4ft Jumping
1st-Mur (second photo)
2nd-Spyder
3rd-Mur (first photo)
4th-Irydehorses4lyfe (first photo)
--------------------------------------
#6-4ft+ Jumping
1st-Allison-Finch
2nd-Wesgirl
3rd-Irydehorses4lyfe (second photo)
4th-Irydehorses4lyfe (first photo)
----------------------------------------
#7-Horse Jumping
1st-Dartanion (close up photo)
2nd-ThatNinjaHorse (first photo)
3rd-Irydehorses4lyfe (first photo)
4th-Jadeewood (Ferdi photo)
----------------------------------------------
#8-Pony Jumping
1st-Mur (second photo)
2nd-Jadeewood (second photo)
3rd-Mur (first photo)
4th-Cowgirl140ty
-------------------------------------------------
=====================
* Classes 9 and 10 were judged on the correct positioning of the rider and their effectiveness. The kind of saddle was not a factor in my decision, just the correctness of the seat. Illegal bits and tiedowns are not allowed.* 
#9-Youth Dressage
1st - mur,
2nd - KayKat31,
3rd - jadeewood,
4th - ThatNinjaHorse,
-------------------------------------------
#10-Adult Dressage 
1st - Allison Finch,
2nd - Spyder.
-------------------------------------------
*Classes 11 and 12 were judged on the horse under saddle in suitability for a dressage horse. The horse must show free moving, supple and uphill movement and carry a rider well. Illegal tack was not allowed. The horse must be undersaddle.
*#11-Pony Dressage
1st - Kaykat31,
2nd - jadeewood.
--------------------------------------------------
#12-Horse Dressage 
1st - Clementine, 
2nd - jadeewood (bay horse), 
3rd - Spyyder (Spyder), 
4th - jadeewood (pinto), 
=====================
#13-Pony Hack
1st-jadeewood,
2nd-kaykat31
--------------------------------------
#14-Small Horse Hack
1st-PaintingMissy, 
--------------------------------------
#15-Large Horse Hack
1st-ThatNinjaHorse
2nd-Mur
3rd-Spyder
4th-Dartanion
=====================
#16-Youth Western Pleasure
--------------------------------------
#17-Adult Western Pleasure
1st- GottaRide
2nd- Spyder
3rd- irydehorses4lyfe
--------------------------------------
#18-Senior Horse Western Pleasure
1st-GottaRide
--------------------------------------
#19-Juinor Horse Western Pleasure
---------------------------------------
=====================
#20-Western Halter-Quarter Horse
1st-luvmyqh,
---------------------------------------------
#21-Western Halter-Paint Horse
1st-Dartanion,
--------------------------------------- 
#22-Western Halter-Paint Bred
---------------------------------
#23-Western Halter-Appaloosa
--------------------------------------------
#24-Western Halter-Other Breeds
1st-Draftgirl17
2nd-Danastark, 
=====================
#25-Youth Reining
#26-Adult Reining
#27-Open Reining
=====================
#28-Youth Barrels
1st-irydehorses4lyfe
#29-Adult Barrels
#30-Open Barrels
=====================
#31-Youth Pole Bending
#32-Adult Pole Bending
#33-Open Pole Bending
=====================
* Classes 34 and 35 (no entries in 36) were judged on the horse's conformation (50%) and turnout/manners (50%).*
#34-English Halter-14.2 and under
1st - ThatNinjaHorse,
2nd - Elina,
3rd - danastark.
--------------------------------------------
#35-English Halter-14.3 but not exceeding 15.3
1st - ThatNinjaHorse,
2nd - PaintingMissy,
3rd - luvmyqh.
------------------------------------------
#36-English Halter-16 hands and over
---------------------------------------
#37-Best Free Lunged Shot
1st-Spyder
2nd-Allison Finch
3rd-danastark
4th-ThatNinjaHorse
------------------------------------------------
#38-Best LungeLine Shot
1st-jadeewood
2nd-kaykat31
---------------------------------------------
#39-Best Form on the Lunge
1st-Spyder
2nd-kaykat31
3rd-DisneyCowgirl1901
-----------------------------------------------
#40-Best Action Shot on the Lunge
--------------------------------------------
#41-Best Horse/Rider Bond
1st-DisneyCowgirl1901
2nd-PaintingMissy
3rd-jadeewood
4th-GottaRide
-----------------------------------------------
#42-Best Horse/Horse Bond
1st-ThatNinjaHorse
2nd-Dartanion
3rd-SarahHershey
4th-Elina
--------------------------------------------
#43-Best Pasture Shot
1st-Draftgirl17
2nd-danastark
3rd-luvmyqh
4th-ThatNinjaHorse
--------------------------------------------
#44-Best Trail Riding Horse
Dartanion- 1st
GottaRide- 2nd
luvmyqh- 3rd
ThatNinjaHorse- 4th
--------------------------------------------
#45-Bomb Proof Pony/Horse
Dartanion- 1st
pony hunter rydr- 2nd
danastark- 3rd
jadeewood- 4th
---------------------------------------------
#46-Worst XC jumping position
1st-Allison-Finch
2nd-Jadeewood
------------------------------------------
#47-Worst SJ position
1st-Jadeewood (first photo)
2nd-Jadeewood (second photo)
3rd-Dartanion
4th-ThatNinjaHorse (last photo)
------------------------------------------
#48-Worst Dressage Position
(no judge for classes #48 to #50 but I will judge them if you like.)
----------------------------------
#49-Worst Showing Position
-------------------------------------
#50-Worst Western Position
-----------------------------------
#51-Miniature Driving Class
----------------------------------------------
#52-Pony Driving Class
--------------------------------------------
#53-Horse Driving Class
--------------------------------------------
#54-Draft Driving Class
Draftgirl17 -1st
-------------------------------------------------
#55-Pairs Driving Class


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Thank you. Great job everyone!!!!


----------



## Gidji

Bumping up so people can see their results


----------



## mur

Thank you!!


----------



## Gidji

Congrats Mur. I believe you placed quite a few times. You might even have got a supreme but I'm still working out the points for that.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I'd like to be the first to thank Sarah for her great effot!


----------

